

Thoughts On Mike Arrington Hitting Women (Loren Feldman) - smacktoward
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf7Q77LFWKM

======
olefoo
If true, this is a sad day for the industry. We're currently in the phase of
the industries adolescence; and of the longer struggle of the culture at large
to deal with gender imbalance.

That some men can engage in this sort of behavior for years before it comes
out into the light is a shameful thing for all those who enable them.

I expect this story to be filtered into the memory hole, but we should be
asking the question of why it is so plausible; and what could we do to
prevent, end, and remedy such situations.

